# Card cut with 8 mm steel ammo



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello and sorry 

Card cut video again, this is made 4/3/2018.

Not tried card cut before smaller than 3/8" ammo but I think it went quite well.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Direct hit brother! Awesome shootn!!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Excellent now do it with the pfs!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your videos are awesome


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shot!

I think that firm clamp really paid off with this shot!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Direct hit brother! Awesome shootn!!


Thanks man :thumbsup:

Anyone done this with 1/4" or 6 mm ammo ?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> Excellent now do it with the pfs!


I have thought it but not tried yet.

Sometimes with pfs my ammo fly everywhere else than where it should fly.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Your videos are awesome


Thanks Tag :wave:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Great shot!
> 
> I think that firm clamp really paid off with this shot!


Thanks KawKan :thumbsup:

That clamp has worked really well but I made new better one ready for the next winter.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent now do it with the pfs!
> ...


Thats why I like the pfs you have to out think it and that is the challenge/fun of it cause it pretty much will always do what it wants to do,you have to make it want to cut the card.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*I watched your video it was awesome. Here's mine bro! **https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4vYCR8G0o8*


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

crypter27 said:


> *I watched your video it was awesome. Here's mine bro! **https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4vYCR8G0o8*


Man that fork gap looks wide 

What bands You use ?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > *I watched your video it was awesome. Here's mine bro! **https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4vYCR8G0o8*
> ...


*I understand, a lot of times if someone doesn't comment on the video I don't know if you watched it or not. I use the light green toning bands that you get at WAL-MART for about $10.00's a pack and I've found those bands can pack a lot of power and I cut them into strips using a rotary cutter and grid pad. Yes, my forks are widened but the unique shape of my shooter helps to narrow the gap and protects my grip hand from hand-slap and the handle is very comfortable to shoot. Thanks for watching. ** ** *


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

crypter27 said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > crypter27 said:
> ...


I watched it twice 

Have to say, that You are not a camera shy person. I asked about bands because I have used green bands a lot before all these Precise and GZK bands.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


I understand bro, I wasn't always good around a camera LOL. But I got better with practice, thanks for watching.


----------

